
The Personality Behind Online Gaming Site Bodog - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/127/last-call.html
======
Rod
Calvin Ayre was on Forbes in 2006:
<http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2006/0327/112.html>

He seems to be quite fond of regulatory arbitrage. An excerpt:

 _"We run a business that can’t actually be described as gambling in each
country we operate in. But when you add it all together, it’s Internet
gambling."_

